# Names of places in Middleearth



## zeeb (Jul 4, 2003)

My brother is ship navigator, and on a recent trip across the Atlantic he noticed names from Middleearth on the maps.

Alot of undersea mountain west of Ireland had names from Tolkiens universe: Rohan, Gondor, Fangorn, Eriador, Lorien and others...

Now, the big discussion on the ship is which came first; did Tolkien get his names from a seamap, did the people who named the mountains used Tolkiens idears or are the both from some third source - like Irish mythology etc.

If anyone could help me on this I'd really apriciate it... 

Zeeb Stennek


----------



## Beleg (Jul 4, 2003)

The name of the places and Character's in LOTR are based upon Tolkien's own languages; Sindarin, Quenya, Westron or Rhorric. 
So I doubt whether Tolkien borrowed any names from any place.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah... A bunch of Tolkien fans with political power probly did that. I should move to Ireland... or whereever this is...


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 4, 2003)

I always found _Turin_ a very Tolkienic name..  ALthough I prefer the Italian, Torino. Helps from getting confused.


----------



## zeeb (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the answers, I hope they'll get the crew off my back


----------

